# Help, I'm not sure if this is an Ick infection ..



## benjaminkang (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not too sure if this is an ick infection(look at the fin and tail on the picture) after reviewing pictures posted by other people. But i've treated the water with methylene blue already. Please, can somebody tell me what to do?

It's in a planted tank of 18gallon, 5 rummynose, 1 dwarf puffer, 2 glowlights and 5 of this fish(which i dont know the name...)

Please please please tell me what i can do, I really really like them, and i'm afraid that it will spread to my dwarf puffer(i like it more  )


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

When did you notice this? Are these new fish? and is this the only fish with these spots. I want to say it is ich, but its only on the fins and it seems a little odd. Also can you post water parameters? 

Theres a good salt treatment to rid your tank of ich so you don't have to add chemicals to your tank. I'll look it up for you.

Here it is, your fish should be fine with the salt. Considering most puffers are brackish anyways. http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7705
so long as you don't have cory cats or plecos you'll be fine.


----------



## benjaminkang (Sep 1, 2008)

I just got them yesterday. I'm not sure about the water parameters, but the tank water was changed 3 days ago(new setup) and a 25% change yesterday. And all my other fishes were from the previous setup except these guys with the redtail. and they seem to be the only bunch affected.

Another thing i've noticed yesterday, there was a power shortage and my filter kinda stopped working for 2 minutes and when it started back, some debris came out of the filter and those guys(the new ones) started bellying up a little ,so i did a 25% water change to check if the debris are the ones affecting them. after the change they recovered and was ok, till tonite i discovered those weird spots. 

As for the tank temp, its constantly at 27C since im located in south east asia.

the fertilizers that i use for my plants are called Hexa Bio Ferro, tablet form (not sure what it contains since it wasnt printed on anywhere) and the other one which is in liquid form is called Absolute liquid fertilizer, made by Ocean Free

Only the new guys are affected.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

If only the new ones are affected then I would say these guys have ich. Lol gross my filters do that too, maybe you should give it a quick rinse out? It sounds like your tanks probably cycled then if you have all that debris build up in your filter. But you should definitely invest in a liquid test kit! 

Go with the salt treatment I showed you in my first post! Good luck!


----------



## benjaminkang (Sep 1, 2008)

oh, ok, what do i do with the current tank water which already contain the meth blue medication? do i need to siphon and replace them with new water? or should i go with the 25% water change and gradually add in the salt?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Add active carbon to your tank, you probably already have it in your tank. It will be in your filter media, unless you removed it. And in that case the medication will be filtered out of it within 24 hours. So just do the 25% water change and start the salt and heat treatment, you should be fine!


----------



## benjaminkang (Sep 1, 2008)

thank you so much. will get the salts first thing tomorrow morning (12 am here)


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

No problem :wink: Good luck! I'll swear by this treatment, its awesome and no harmful chems added to your tank.

You might want to keep an eye on your puffer though, they should be kept with species only and will probably get nippy with the tetras.


----------



## benjaminkang (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks for the tip,will keep an eye on the puffer.

On another note, i just remembered that i feed my fishes with frozen blood worms. Will they infect my fish with anything?

I need to feed worms constantly because the dwarf puffer doesn't eat anything else.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I've never heard of blood worms carrying anything, but I'm sure its entirely possible. If theres any thing that would survive being frozen then thawed. 

Try feeding your puffer snails, they love those things. Go to your lfs and I'm sure the would gladly give you some pond snails.


----------



## benjaminkang (Sep 1, 2008)

after looking at my fishes again, i still don't see the white spots on the body but the tail and fins are getting worse. 

Could it be fin rot/columnaris? If it is, will salt fix it as well? Will salt kill my plants?


----------



## benjaminkang (Sep 1, 2008)

*** Update ***

The 5 Fishes that we're infected have already died, including the dwarf puffer.

The remaining 5 Rummynose and 2 Glowlights have started showing symptoms of infections and confirmed to be Ich.

Will my plants die if i use the salt method?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry about your loss! 

Your sure its ich then? I doubt it would be fin rot, that usually starts off with ripped or tattered fins, not spots. 

If you are following the salt treatment as on that link I provided then it will not have any negative effects on the plants.


----------



## benjaminkang (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah im definitely sure this time. I've found the spots on my rummynose, and the same tail infection on the glowlights.

thanks for the advice again.

*prays hard*


----------

